# Eye problem, Salt and Minerals



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a pigeon that originally came to me with coccidiosis which cleared up after Diclazuril. She also has an eye that looks like it might have an infection but I am not sure. One eye has a white rim around it, its watery and is often kept shut. The other eye looks completely normal. Her health seems otherwise ok, but I am worried she may still have some kind of infection that may blow up if not dealt with. Is anyone familiar with this?

Secondly, I have started to mix smooth peanut butter in the Kaytee formula to add extra fat to the mix. This is to help with the babies that I take on that are often underfed when they arrive. I also use this formula for adults that arrive very sick and underweight. This has worked very well so far, the pigeons put weight on much faster and they seem to like the taste. What I am worried about is the small amount of salt in the smooth peanut butter. I have so far been unable to find a smooth peanut butter without salt, and I am wondering if this small amount of salt is enough to do damage to the pigeons. If it is, how much is a safe amount of salt. I notice that many of the mineral mixes have some sodium chloride in, so it must be safe to let them have some salt?

Last but not least is the mineral problem. I have read that not getting the right amount of some minerals can lead to all kinds of problem. One in particular that I am experiencing is wet nest problem. Apparently if the parents are not getting the correct amount of certain minerals then they use too much water when feeding their babies, this in turn leads to the nest getting very wet and endangering the life of the babies.
I am having some problems trying to make sure they are getting all the correct minerals. There is the black minerals and the pink minerals and the normal oyster shell and sea shell crumbs. Is this enough to give all the trace minerals? If not can anyone make a suggestion of a formula that I can use to make sure they are getting everything they need. I have noticed that blondie keeps nicking the burned out carbon disks that I use for incense, I assume it is the carbon she is after. Yet when I smashed up some active carbon tablets I had she completely ignored them. She keeps looking at me as if she is expecting me to put something else down, but I don't know what? If anyone can advise here, especially if you can point me toward the products themselves, I would be very grateful.

Thank you,
Brian.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Once a pigeon man told me to give a pigeon who has wet stool - a small piece of burn wood charcoal down the throat. I have also seen pigeons eat small wood charcoal off the ground many times. Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

1. That could be from being pecked, or could be a sign of 'one-eyed cold' (Chlamydiosis aka Ornithosis), among other possibilities. You could try a drop or two of Colloidal Silver in the eye to start, but do take good hygiene precautions with the bird in case it is Chlamydiosis as that can also infect humans. If you suspect it IS an infection, I'd put the bird on a course of Baytril.

2. Never tried it, but if the amount of salt per 'serving' compare favorably with that in pigeon mineral mixes or vitamin mixes, it should do no harm. Just an opinion, though.

3. A pigeon vitamin supplement should contain various trace elements and minerals. A good pigeon grit (with both red and grey grit) should also suffice. By all means mix in some black mineral as well.

Just a comment ... you mentioned incense. Don't burn it around the pigeons, I would advise.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought of the "one-eyed cold" but the bird is showing no other signs of illness. She has been with me for several weeks now and her eye has not changed. As it seems it is difficult to diagnose, rather than keep trying different drugs in an effort to cure it, I think I will just continue to monitor for now.

I have managed to find peanut butter that is 100% peanuts in a health food store. Its expensive, but I think it is worth it because of the added fat it allows me to put in their diet. I did not know you could get peanut butter in health food stores!

I think I will definitely get the black minerals, as blondie seems to be looking for something black. I will give pink as well and shell grit mix and hope that covers all the bases.

Why do you say not to use incense? Because their curiosity might lead to them getting burnt? or is it bad for them in some way? When it is burning, I am always near by, it is only when the cold remains are left on the burner that the pigeons have a chance to get to it. I do think it strange that she wants to eat the charcoal block but will not eat the activated charcoal I have put down. Phosphorus maybe?

Thank you both for taking the time to reply.
Brian.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

BHenderson said:


> Why do you say not to use incense? Because their curiosity might lead to them getting burnt? or is it bad for them in some way? When it is burning, I am always near by, it is only when the cold remains are left on the burner that the pigeons have a chance to get to it. I do think it strange that she wants to eat the charcoal block but will not eat the activated charcoal I have put down. Phosphorus maybe?


It may be OK, but burning aromatic things (more particularly essential oils) can give off fumes which we would not detect but which could be harmful to a bird's more delicate respiratory system. Just a safety precaution.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello again. Peanuts: I have used raw peanuts soaked and drained in water untill they swell up = birds put on good weight.
One eye cold?: I have also read that sometimes a worm gets under the eye lid and can be seen by looking under the lid. I have never seen any. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you have to soak the peanuts? They love chopped peanuts just as they are.

As far as incense burning, that is bad for their respiratory system. Even the scented candles and such are bad, and peoples birds have died from them.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Its hard not to use incense alltogether, its tied in with my "spiritual" practices, but it is only ever couple of week. I hope this will not be too much.

As for the pigeon with the eye problem, I used a tablet that had 4 wide spectrum antibiotics in it and, sure enough, it has cleared up. It may well have been one-eyed cold.

Thanks all.

P.s. I am going to start adding alfalfa crumb to the pigeons feed shortly, and I hope this is going to lead to an improvement in their overall condition, including their immune system. I have a number of pigeons that pass through my place and after treatment the best thing I can do for them is rebuild their health by giving them a good diet. As much as I can afford anyway.


----------

